# Taboo?



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2010)

I never post (barely) here ,, Im not keen on sharing my personal life infomation .. BUT!

This is differrent.. and I need some advice. I hope there isnt any negative comments though. if there is I def wont post here again... In advice thread

Now back to my dilemma.

Im almost 40 but I dont act like it that much nor I look 39,

there is a guy whois 19 (almost 20)that is extremely hot and doesnt look young

He looks 25 or older , nor acts young.

He has a huge crush on me and I think hes really yummy..

Should I avoid him?? due to my age?


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 16, 2010)

no dont avoid him, jump in with both feet lifes too short. as us british say "fill ur boots"


----------



## Lucy (Jan 16, 2010)

go for it! age doesn't matter in adult relationships!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 16, 2010)

I had this dilemma too, and I say go for it! As long as he is mature enough that he won't annoy the hell out of you! I think guys think it is hot to have an "older woman". As long as you are attracted to each other, and you enjoy each other's company, what does age matter? Go for it!


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't but then again, it does seem to be the coming trend for alot of older ladies.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2010)

I think this sort of thing depends a lot on the people involved. My best advice would be to follow your instinct but keep options open. Teenagers and 20-somethings are very fickle and inexperienced.


----------



## Darla (Jan 16, 2010)

You know on the one level if both of you are ok with the age difference then it shouldn't matter. and then its entirely up to you how you want to proceed. You know there will always be those that will go Tsk Tsk like there is something wrong with it. This will include some of his friends.

I would say even more important than the age difference is what you both want out of the relationship. I don't really know you so I couldn't say whether it is a life long partner you are looking for, just a close friendship or maybe just someone for s*x. You probably need to ask yourself that question before anything else.

If you get involved with him then that is a question you need to pose to him as well. Some 19 year olds are set to settle down, but many are not. I would ask what else is going on in his life. Is he in school or going into the service? Sometimes other events shape people's decisions.

But you might as well go on a date.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 16, 2010)

Well said Darla. At 19, most do not have a clue as to what they want regardless of how mature they try to act and their wants and needs change all the time.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2010)

Just so everyone knows




Im not looking to settle down.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just so everyone knows



Im not looking to settle down. Then I think you should follow your own instinct and who knows... experience is the greatest teacher.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just so everyone knows



Im not looking to settle down. Then go for it


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 16, 2010)

I Say You only live once You dont want to live with regrets so If you want to do something or..Someone



GO for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah!! Do it now!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah!! Do it now!!! Do it now? lmao , you're too funny


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jan 16, 2010)

Go for it and have fun!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 16, 2010)

If its for more than sex then I wouldnt advice it. If you just want to have fun and you are not looking for more than I would say go for it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 16, 2010)

You didn't say how you knew him - is he friendly with one of your kids?

If so, then I would keep him as a fantasy.

Otherwise, you are both adults so have fun.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2010)

Ricci, the cougar. RAWR!!!

Why not? Once you both understand what's happening. I don't see any problem.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 17, 2010)

i say go for it, so long as you realize he is prob immature and will greatly enjoy fart jokes.

if you can deal with those than def go for it!!!!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just so everyone knows



Im not looking to settle down. Go for it!! Have fun!


----------



## Darla (Jan 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say do it!! I wish I had that when I was single! Just make sure you don't spend a penny on him! Do you hear?! Not a penny!!! I guess I don't get where this comment comes from. What are we back in High School again? Why is it mandatory that the guy needs to completely pay for the date? I would think in a modern relationship the girl could pay sometimes or even share the expense.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Pretty Flowers. Its just making sure she isnt being used as a "sugar mama". lol


----------



## Darla (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL @ Sugar Mama comment.

So it sounds like Ricci has everyone's permission to ask him out....


----------



## Ricci (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for everyones reply, Im totally shocked at the positve responses!

I will definatly NOT avoid him hehe

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 22, 2010)

I say go for it Ricci!


----------

